# C&C Generäle 2 (alpha-closed, beta open usw.



## Sonic259 (13. Oktober 2014)

Hi Leute! Das erste mal habe ich C&C gespielt, da war ich 11 Jahre alt! Und das noch auf dem Sega Saturn! Und das ist jetzt fast 18 Jahre her! Ich hab das spiel geliebt und zum Schluss war Tiberium Sun mein Lieblings Teil... Hatte danach noch Generäle mal gezockt usw. Aber aus Zeitgründem kam ich dann nicht mehr dazu!  Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn!  Ich will wieder Zocken und dank Rosigatton hab ich auch wieder n spitzen Rechner! Danke nochmals!  Nur was genau ist jetzt der aktuellste Teil? Was hat das bei c&c Generäle 2 mit alpha, beta usw Aufsich? In welchem Status befindet sich nun das Spiel? Wie läuft das ab als Bewerber für die Beta Version usw. Wann gibt es ein richtiges release?  Gibt es da irgendwen der mich mal aufklären kann und mich irgendwie auf den momentanen stand bringt!!!!!?????  Mfg und danke im voraus


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: C&C Generäle 2 (alpha-closed, beta open usw.*

Steht eigentlich alles bei Wikipedia : Command & Conquer


----------



## Sonic259 (14. Oktober 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6870321 schrieb:
			
		

> Steht eigentlich alles bei Wikipedia : Command & Conquer


    Also eingestellt? Wird es nicht mehr geben? Das hab ich auch gelesen, und das die Entwickler auch gekickt wurden... Aber habs so verstanden, das es trotzdem raus kommen soll, aber halt andes als geplant


----------



## IRNV (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: C&C Generäle 2 (alpha-closed, beta open usw.*

Ein Hoffnungsschimmer könnte das Game hier sein : Act of Agression.
Sieht auch so aus , dass dein Spitzenrechner gut ausgelastet sein wird.
Leider ist der Release noch über ein Jahr hin


----------



## Sonic259 (14. Oktober 2014)

IRNV schrieb:


> Ein Hoffnungsschimmer könnte das Game hier sein : Act of Agression. Sieht auch so aus , dass dein Spitzenrechner gut ausgelastet sein wird. Leider ist der Release noch über ein Jahr hin



Ja davon hab ich gelesen!!! Klingt auch sehr nice! Aber ich wollte jetzt nicht noch bis 2015 warten! 

Wie siehts denn aus mit WarGame - Red Dragon ?


----------



## Zybba (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: C&C Generäle 2 (alpha-closed, beta open usw.*



Sonic259 schrieb:


> [...]Wie siehts denn aus mit WarGame - Red Dragon ?


 
Soweit ich weiß, ist es sehr taktisch im Vergleich zu C&C.
Du kannst z.B. nicht unbegrenzt Einheiten nachbauen.
Schau dir am besten mal Testvideos/LPs an.


----------



## Sonic259 (14. Oktober 2014)

Zybba schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, ist es sehr taktisch im Vergleich zu C&C. Du kannst z.B. nicht unbegrenzt Einheiten nachbauen. Schau dir am besten mal Testvideos/LPs an.



Ja, hab ich jetzt auch gesehen, quasi keine Wirtschaft... Bisschen woe Risiko... Gefällt mir jetzt nicht so :-/ 

Ah, son scheiss :-/


----------



## IRNV (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: C&C Generäle 2 (alpha-closed, beta open usw.*

Versuch es mal mit OpenRa.
Da hast du einige C&C Teile drin, auch Singleplayer.
Lief bei mir leider nicht immer rund aber schaut sehr nett aus auf einem großen Bildschirm


----------



## seba0112 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: C&C Generäle 2 (alpha-closed, beta open usw.*

ich weiß nicht - generals fand ich immer den besten Teil von allen C&C - echt sehr schade, dass die das Projekt gekippt haben


----------



## X-Cellence (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: C&C Generäle 2 (alpha-closed, beta open usw.*

Alarmstufe Rot 2 ist der beste :p
Große Portion Humor und vielfalt vorhanden. find das Gameplay auch schneller und fordender.


----------

